# Database Discussions > MDX and Analysis Services >  Not able to Add/Edit Database Role for cube in Analysis Manager2000

## itsdhar

Hi,

I am using SQL server 2000 in Windows server 2008 R2 Enterprise mechine.. 
Previously SQL server 2000 machine was on Windows 2005 server.
Now the Problem is "I am not able to Add/Edit Roles in Database Roles window for cube."
...
Analysis Manager ---> Analysis Server---> ITG mechine---> Mange Roles---->then Database Role Manager window will get open.. In that I am not able to Add new role nor I am not to edit existing role..
I am getting one !!Warning message in the bottom of "Add/Edit a Database Role" Window. that message is "Changes will propagate to cube roles base on this role"

Please help me to solve this issue..

Thanks,
Dharani

----------


## itsdhar

Hi,

I am using SQL server 2000 in Windows server 2008 R2 Enterprise mechine.. 
Previously SQL server 2000 machine was on Windows 2005 server.
Now the Problem is "I am not able to Add/Edit Roles in Database Roles window for cube."
...
Analysis Manager ---> Analysis Server---> ITG mechine---> Mange Roles---->then Database Role Manager window will get open.. In that I am not able to Add new role nor I am not to edit existing role..
I am getting one !!Warning message in the bottom of "Add/Edit a Database Role" Window. that message is "Changes will propagate to cube roles base on this role"

Please help me to solve this issue..

Thanks,
Dharani

----------


## rmiao

What kind of permission do you have in the cube?

----------


## itsdhar

> What kind of permission do you have in the cube?


Sorry!! I am new to this SSAS.. not getting your question fully..
In my ITG machine I am having 21 cubes are there.. and also in dev machine same cubes are there, but for none of the cube, I am not able to Add Users and Groups for a role.

giving more info about my issue one more time..
--------------------------------------------
I am using MS OLAP 2000 on Windows server 2008 R2 Enterprise mechine.. 
Previously(1 year back) SQL server 2000 machine was on Windows 2005 server.
Now the Problem is "I am not able to Add/Edit Roles in Database Roles window for cube."
...
Analysis Manager ---> Analysis Server---> ITG mechine---> Mange Roles---->Database Role Manager window--->then "Create or Edit a Database Role" window will get open.. In that I am not able to Add new role member nor I am not to edit existing role..
I can able to remove existing role member& role and able to duplicate existing role, but
If I click Add button in "Create/Edit a Database Role" window its not opening "Add Users and Groups" window.

And one more thing is I checked for the same database (by Archiving& Restoring) in analysis manger(same version OLAP 2000) which is on Windows 2007 machine, and then it is working fine.
I am not getting whether this is problem with any settings or captability issue or any other...

Please help me to solve this issue..

Thanks,
Dharani

----------


## itsdhar

> I am the administrator for machine and cube.. I have full permissions.
> In my ITG machine I am having 21 cubes are there.. and also in dev machine same cubes are there, but for none of the cube, I am not able to Add Users and Groups for a role.
> 
> giving more info about my issue..
> --------------------------------------------
> I am using MS OLAP 2000 on Windows server 2008 R2 Enterprise mechine.. 
> Previously(1 year back) SQL server 2000 machine was on Windows 2005 server.
> Now the Problem is "I am not able to Add/Edit Roles in Database Roles window for cube."
> ...
> ...


I am the administrator for machine and cube.. I have full permissions.

----------


## rmiao

Double check your permission in ssas properties -> security.

----------


## itsdhar

Hi..

I checked ... I am having full permissions...

----------


## itsdhar

> Hi..
> 
> I checked ... I am having full permissions...


Any suggestions please!!
Thanks in Advance...

----------

